# Mac Kernal Panic-NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT



## clboehm (May 25, 2008)

I am having crashes every so often. Does not seem to be related to anything in particular.

All of a sudden (You need to restart your computer. Hold down the power for several seconds or press the restart button.)
then on restart maybe the same error for a couple of restarts. maybe restarts on first try maybe 4 or 5 restarts.

HELP!!!!!!!

From the gibberish of the crash report, it looks like a Graphics error maybe.

I tried to go to NVIDIA website to see about driver updates, but none were for this card.

Here is the last crash report that I got.

panic(cpu 1 caller 0x00381561): synchronizeGART::NvRmUpdateContextDma failed

Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) 
0x147cb9e8 : 0x128d0d (0x3cc65c 0x147cba0c 0x131f95 0x0) 
0x147cba28 : 0x381561 (0x8dc6c8 0x147cba9c 0x1 0x3421000) 
0x147cba48 : 0x8a84c1 (0x8dc6c8 0x2 0x2 0x147cba9c) 
0x147cbab8 : 0x8a7f85 (0x3421000 0x35dc880 0x36c5110 0x2) 
0x147cbb38 : 0x8c77ee (0x3421000 0x35dc880 0x36c5110 0x0) 
0x147cbb68 : 0x8a6ee7 (0x3421000 0x35dc880 0x36c5110 0x0) 
0x147cbb98 : 0x8c77ba (0x3421000 0x35dc880 0x36c5110 0x121acf) 
0x147cbbb8 : 0x8a54de (0x3421000 0x35dc880 0x36c5110 0x1207eb) 
0x147cbbd8 : 0x8c7819 (0x3421000 0x36c510c 0x0 0x0) 
0x147cbbf8 : 0x8ad14b (0x3421000 0x36c510c 0x147cbc28 0x8c668e) 
0x147cbc28 : 0x8c2ee4 (0x36c5000 0x36c510c 0x80 0x3bf3e9) 
0x147cbc78 : 0x8adc98 (0x36c5000 0x0 0x0 0x0) 
0x147cbcf8 : 0x3b19b9 (0x36c5000 0x0 0x147cbd2c 0x147cbd28) 
0x147cbd38 : 0x3b4e75 (0x36c5000 0x0 0x2e12010 0x1) 
0x147cbd68 : 0x189fdc (0x36c5000 0x0 0x2e12010 0x2ef36c0) 
0x147cbdb8 : 0x12b4ee (0x2ef368c 0x35ce5a0 0x147cbdf8 0x11e042) Backtrace continues...
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.GeForce(4.5.6)@0x897000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.2)@0x583000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.4.8)@0x671000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.4.8)@0x68c000
dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(4.5.6)@0x69b000

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.1: Wed Oct 10 18:23:28 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.25.20~1/RELEASE_I386

Model: iMac6,1, BootROM IM61.0093.B07, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.16 GHz, 1 GB
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, PCIe, 128 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x87), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.46.5)
Bluetooth: Version 1.9.5f4, 2 service, 1 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Built-in Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: ST3500641AS Q, 465.76 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R UJ-85J
USB Device: Built-in iSight, Micron, Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, Apple, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: IR Receiver, Apple Computer, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA


----------



## clboehm (May 25, 2008)

panic(cpu 0 caller 0x001A49CB): Unresolved kernel trap (CPU 0, Type 14=page fault), registers:
CR0: 0x8001003b, CR2: 0x2a44238e, CR3: 0x0121e000, CR4: 0x000006e0
EAX: 0x00000000, EBX: 0x00000001, ECX: 0x1494bb30, EDX: 0x2a442000
CR2: 0x2a44238e, EBP: 0x1494bb58, ESI: 0x03079000, EDI: 0x0004e300
EFL: 0x00010206, EIP: 0x008f74db, CS: 0x00000008, DS: 0x00000010

Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) 
0x1494b908 : 0x128d0d (0x3cc65c 0x1494b92c 0x131f95 0x0) 
0x1494b948 : 0x1a49cb (0x3d2a94 0x0 0xe 0x3d22b8) 
0x1494ba58 : 0x19b3a4 (0x1494ba70 0x0 0x3 0x7029) 
0x1494bb58 : 0x8f768e (0x3079000 0x4e300 0x0 0x0) 
0x1494bb78 : 0x8f76ec (0x3079000 0x4e300 0x1 0x3079000) 
0x1494bbb8 : 0x8f1016 (0x3079000 0x35b8000 0x1e8f1080 0x15e080) 
0x1494bc48 : 0x8db857 (0x35b8000 0x35dec00 0x1494bc88 0x0) 
0x1494bcf8 : 0x3b19b9 (0x35b8000 0x1 0x1494bd2c 0x1494bd28) 
0x1494bd38 : 0x3b4e75 (0x35b8000 0x1 0x2dcb1b0 0x1) 
0x1494bd68 : 0x189fdc (0x35b8000 0x1 0x2dcb1b0 0x43444c0) 
0x1494bdb8 : 0x12b4ee (0x434448c 0x4437aa0 0x1494bdf8 0x11e042) 
0x1494bdf8 : 0x124b17 (0x4344400 0x2d98f78 0x361e714 0x0) 
0x1494bf08 : 0x195f2e (0x1494bf44 0x0 0x0 0x0) 
0x1494bfc8 : 0x19b81e (0x33d9fc0 0x1 0x19e0b5 0x37a90d8) No mapping exists for frame pointer
Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0xbfffed58
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.GeForce(4.5.6)@0x8c8000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.2)@0x5b2000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.4.8)@0x6a2000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.4.8)@0x6bd000
dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(4.5.6)@0x6cc000

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.1: Wed Oct 10 18:23:28 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.25.20~1/RELEASE_I386

Model: iMac6,1, BootROM IM61.0093.B07, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.16 GHz, 1 GB
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, PCIe, 128 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x87), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.46.5)
Bluetooth: Version 1.9.5f4, 2 service, 1 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Built-in Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: ST3500641AS Q, 465.76 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R UJ-85J
USB Device: Built-in iSight, Micron, Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Photosmart 3200 series, HP, Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Hub, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: WD5000AAKS-00TMA, DMI, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, Apple, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: IR Receiver, Apple Computer, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA


----------



## clboehm (May 25, 2008)

panic(cpu 0 caller 0x001A49CB): Unresolved kernel trap (CPU 0, Type 14=page fault), registers:
CR0: 0x8001003b, CR2: 0x2e71e38e, CR3: 0x01794000, CR4: 0x000006e0
EAX: 0x00000000, EBX: 0x00000001, ECX: 0x14f3bb30, EDX: 0x2e71e000
CR2: 0x2e71e38e, EBP: 0x14f3bb58, ESI: 0x03436000, EDI: 0x0008e300
EFL: 0x00010206, EIP: 0x2c1a74db, CS: 0x00000008, DS: 0x02820010

Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) 
0x14f3b908 : 0x128d0d (0x3cc65c 0x14f3b92c 0x131f95 0x0) 
0x14f3b948 : 0x1a49cb (0x3d2a94 0x0 0xe 0x3d22b8) 
0x14f3ba58 : 0x19b3a4 (0x14f3ba70 0x48 0x10 0x10) 
0x14f3bb58 : 0x2c1a768e (0x3436000 0x8e300 0x0 0x0) 
0x14f3bb78 : 0x2c1a76ec (0x3436000 0x8e300 0x1 0x3436000) 
0x14f3bbb8 : 0x2c1a1016 (0x3436000 0x3569000 0x1ee5b080 0x9b4080) 
0x14f3bc48 : 0x2c18b857 (0x3569000 0x3ddd000 0x33431c0 0x0) 
0x14f3bcf8 : 0x3b19b9 (0x3569000 0x1 0x14f3bd2c 0x14f3bd28) 
0x14f3bd38 : 0x3b4e75 (0x3569000 0x1 0x33431c0 0x1) 
0x14f3bd68 : 0x189fdc (0x3569000 0x1 0x33431c0 0x44304c0) 
0x14f3bdb8 : 0x12b4ee (0x443048c 0x43f00a0 0x14f3bdf8 0x11e042) 
0x14f3bdf8 : 0x124b17 (0x4430400 0x330f600 0x3d6549c 0x0) 
0x14f3bf08 : 0x195f2e (0x14f3bf44 0x0 0x0 0x0) 
0x14f3bfc8 : 0x19b81e (0x3352c80 0x1 0x10 0x3352c80) No mapping exists for frame pointer
Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0xbfffed58
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.GeForce(4.5.6)@0x2c178000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.2)@0x24e57000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.4.8)@0x3130e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.4.8)@0x3132f000
 dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(4.5.6)@0x2bcc9000

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.1: Wed Oct 10 18:23:28 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.25.20~1/RELEASE_I386

Model: iMac6,1, BootROM IM61.0093.B07, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.16 GHz, 1 GB
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, PCIe, 128 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x87), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.46.5)
Bluetooth: Version 1.9.5f4, 2 service, 1 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Built-in Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: ST3500641AS Q, 465.76 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R UJ-85J
USB Device: Built-in iSight, Micron, Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Photosmart 3200 series, HP, Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, Apple, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: IR Receiver, Apple Computer, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Hub, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: WD5000AAKS-00TMA, DMI, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA


----------



## clboehm (May 25, 2008)

KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x0c2fe840


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

What version of OS X are you using?

Check out this link. It is really helpful in resolving Kernel Panics.


----------



## clboehm (May 25, 2008)

I am using Mac OS 10.4.11, I Gb Ram 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.
500 gig HD, Hardware has not changed since the computer was bought.


----------

